# Can't install Nvidia Driver



## Skkyper (Jul 28, 2012)

Hello everyone ,
I have a problem,i've just reinstalled my windows and it seems that i can't install any nvidia driver for my graphics card.if i go to dxdiag and display i can't see my graphics video card,it says n/a n/a n/a .The error i get when trying to install the nvidia driver is this : This graphics driver could not find compatible graphics hardware .
I already tried downloading other drivers for my graphics card but it says the same thing.

My configuration :
4GB Ram
i3 Processor 2.20 GHz 4 CPUs
Nvidia Gt 410m 512 dedicated mb
320GB
OS:Windows XP SP3

My laptop's manufacturer : Sony Vaio
Model : VPCEH2C1E


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What does it look like in your device manager...any yellow triangle or exclamation/questions marks?

Have you installed your chips set driver?


----------



## Skkyper (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes there is a question mark in device manager,also i believe i've installed the chips set driver,i used driver genius to install my drivers.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Where are you trying to install the drivers from?

It appears that this model was designed for Windows 7. Did you perform a downgrade of the OS to Windows XP?

Laptop drivers are best obtained from the manufacturer (Sony) However it 

appears that they are not provided from the manufacturer so you will need to search for a working driver (if possible)

I have seen issue where Driver Genuis recommended incompatible drivers.

Are there any other problem drivers listed in Device Manager?


----------



## Skkyper (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes i had windows 7 in the beginning,i can't find any windows xp drivers on Sony,i searched for a intel graphics driver on google for my model and windows xp but i couldn't find a working one ,in device manager there are 2 question marks in other devices ,
1: Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
2: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Where are you trying to install the driver from?

Post the hardware id for the missing devices.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## Skkyper (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm trying to install this nvidia driver : Drivers | GeForce from geforce.
Video Controler (VGA compatible) Device Id is : PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1055SUBSYS_908B104D&REV_A1\4&8F789FD&0&0008

Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus Device Id is :

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_104D5A00&REV_1001\5&3285A205&0&0001


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The 410M does not appear to be listed as a supported chip.

Doesn't appear they provide a compatible driver.

Was there a specific reason for downgrading to XP?

Look like your options would be looking for a modded driver or installing Windows 7 back on the laptop.


----------



## akhilpeter (Oct 10, 2012)

cant find compatible hardware error while installing latest nvidia driver.
this is a simple solution for this problem.

Download the file from this site:  _http://www.komeil.com/download/2973_

When you try to install the driver an dialog box appear it is extracted to a folder named nvidia in C drive (by default). :ermm:

Copy the downloaded file to *C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\301.42\WinVista_Win7_64\International*. OR the path you have given.

then click on setup.!!!!!!!!!!! and wolla :rofl:

This file works for any new version of nvidia driver available now. :dance:

This method is works for any laptop brands with any nvidia graphic card which has hybrid graphic technology:grin:


----------

